# New To Us 280Rs



## jacquestacy (Mar 13, 2011)

Sold the 2001 Jayco 14SO--pop-up and picked up a 2010 280RS at the end of June. We've had 2 short trips out and are loving it. Posted on Facebook, "We are officially Outbackers!" and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

jacquestacy said:


> Sold the 2001 Jayco 14SO--pop-up and picked up a 2010 280RS at the end of June. We've had 2 short trips out and are loving it. Posted on Facebook, "We are officially Outbackers!" and couldn't be happier.


Welcome to the world of Outbackers. We are Newbies as well, having just joined and purchased the 230rs which is the baby brother to your 280rs. We also traded up from a popup and we are looking forward to the maiden trip this weekend. My back is certainly looking forward to not having to crank a roof, pull slides. get an awning out and move all the stuff we stored inside to the outside so we could actually use the camper! Hope to hear more about your trips and what you are putting in the 'garage'.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## jacquestacy (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, for the welcomes. This bad boy is too big to fit in the driveway, so we are adjusting to the new packing system. Love it so far. Our first trip was to Hueston Woods SP in OH and we had a lot of fun playing with the toys. As for the garage, the couple who had it before us, used it for the dog cage. Right now it is my daughters bedroom and a "trunk" until we unpack each trip. Enjoy yours too!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jacquestacy,
Congrats on your new to you OB. Welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------

